# Where to find Student Films?



## johan25 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello

Are there forums or websites where young/student filmmakers hangout and talk about their films and production?

I'm looking for short student films to score, so far I have only found a couple of them n Youtube, but I was looking for a larger place, e.g. an forum ?

Thanks !


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you have a film school in or around Amsterdam? If so, go there, speak with the owner/mgr., and put up a poster on the bulletin board offering your services. Leave business cards on the table near the entrance/exit (which you should be walking around with anyway), and many copies of your demo reel (at least one for each student in the school) for people to pick up and take with them. If your timing is right (not too close to the beginning of the semester; not too close to the end) and your music is in the neighborhood of good, you should be able to land at least several films.

Good luck!


----------



## chrisboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Many film schools have a project-pitching event (typically at the beginning of a semester), where film-makers present their film and look for people to join their team.

My experience is that you shouldn't expect getting scoring jobs over the internet. Why should anyone bother with the problems of distant communication when local composers are available?


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 30, 2011)

God I am so unorganized! It took me forever just to find this link in all my links!

http://www.filmcommunity.com/

www.mandy.com

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/ (keep an eye on the industry)

yea going to a popular film school is a good idea. Go to film festival in Amsterdam is good idea too. 

But remember your web page is your business card and you can send that out and connect with people on the web anywhere in the world! Pitch for films, games, other media.

just use chat or email online to connect with the director/producer for a project.

as you get more work put that on your web page and you'll go from short films(get those in festivals)

to indie films(holy #$%$3 have I heard some bad music in lot of low budget films!) 

to high budget films.(even those morons in Hollywood want to remake High Budget Films) and I swear there are so many silly Hollywood remakes....But hey more work for composers.

even Short films are huge deal though! HUGE!!!!!!!!!!

With Festivals for animation and scifi all around the world. Don't knock doing stuff for free! Do some short films for free make awesome impact on the film with music, then go on and do a few low budget films. Ask about the music budget take whatever, put it on your web page and keep moving up the ladder.

Treat every project no matter how small like it's the greatest thing ever!! 

and who knows maybe your music will be heard in a film that plays in the Sundance or Cannes film Festival.

Keep Positive!


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2011)

You should also have a look at

www.indietalk.com
www.fxhome.com
www.studentfilmmakers.com

Just google a bit for filmmaker forums, you'll find quite a few there. In my experience, finding jobs on such forums is quite a good way to get some references, and in times of skype etc. internet collaborations are quite common but you should not expect to find the next big blockbuster there.

Good luck!

Robin


----------



## johan25 (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh great tips guys, thank you very much !

I will both try via film schools and the internet, hopefully I get my first student film soon.

Will let you know you how it goes, again thanks for the quick responses


----------



## johan25 (Feb 4, 2011)

Edit:

Guys Thank you again for these links. I have got my first 10 min short film to score, the director will send it next week for me to watch and then discuss it with him.

I'm going to score it for FREE, but that's perfectly OK by me.

Cheers


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent - that's the best place to start!


----------

